
I went to join Isis in Syria,taking my four-year-old.It was a journey into hell - dsr12
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/09/sophie-kasiki-isis-raqqa-child-radicalised
======
nashashmi
I am drawing connections to the books 1984 and Anthem.

Now that I think about, the connections are too strong almost like the story
was copied event for event from there.

------
davelnewton
And... this was a surprise?

~~~
junto
It is a surprise to us, since the propaganda we read shows ISIS as completely
insane. If you read their propaganda exclusively then I could imagine you
might be swayed the other way.

We are all subject to propaganda every day. We have little idea of the scale
of its influence, since there are no control subjects.

How many young men joined the US Marines because of the influence of their
friends who were already serving? Do you think they knew the truth of what
they would face in Iraq and Afghanistan when they got there?

That's why US military deaths and injuries were 'hidden' from The public for
so long. That's why statistics about civilian deaths in Iraq were never
discussed by those in power.

It isn't a surprise to learn that ISIS are brutal and barbaric. But let's not
assume we are knights in shining armour either.

The surprise should be that we are surprised! We need to ask ourselves how
this can happen. These people aren't necessarily stupid, and we would be naïve
to assume they are.

~~~
whoiskevin
"But let's not assume we are knights in shining armour either."

That wasn't implied

~~~
junto
Agreed.

